# Newbie



## Ketushka

Hi everyone,

I've read several of the threads here and they've helped keep me sane through my journey...I'll pop over to the TTC section, as that's what drew me to this forum in the first place! I'm 23, have PCOS, been married for almost 7 months, ttc for 5 cycles, and in a new city with 0 friends, so I don't really have a group of ladies I can talk to. So that's a bit about me as an intro.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Ketushka

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------

